# BNSF derailment south of Omaha metro



## Cal (Dec 3, 2021)

Know next to nothing, anyone know what happened?


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 3, 2021)

Trains Magazine: 








BNSF trains collide near Omaha - Trains


PACIFIC JUNCTION, Iowa — Two crew members are reported to have been injured in a Friday morning collision of two BNSF Railway trains at Pacific Junction, about 18 miles south of Omaha, Neb. BNSF reports an empty coal train hit the back of a mixed freight train at about 7 a.m. local time...




www.trains.com


----------



## Cal (Dec 3, 2021)

TinCan782 said:


> Trains Magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, not usually do derailments involve a collision between trains


----------



## jis (Dec 3, 2021)

No PTC? Seems like a classic example of something that PTC is supposed to prevent, no?


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 3, 2021)

It looks like Gomez Addams was dispatching that one.

The Addams Family (1964) S01E01 - Train Crash Scene - YouTube 

Seriously, it's amazing that no one was killed in this crash. The way those locomotives and railcars are tossed about gives one an idea of the tremendous forces generated by a moving train.


----------



## CCC1007 (Dec 3, 2021)

Rear end collision, current iteration of PTC would likely not have prevented this on its own, since the rear end position of a train is NOT tracked by the PTC system. If this is dark territory, and if the correct dispatching procedure is followed, then a PTC system is supposed to stop a train before it exits the currently authorized section of track. If signalized, then there are some edge cases where a red signal is a "Restricting" signal, which is supposed to be followed as "Proceed at a speed where you can stop in half your viewing distance, not exceeding 15 MPH."


----------



## WWW (Dec 15, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> It looks like Gomez Addams was dispatching that one.
> 
> The Addams Family (1964) S01E01 - Train Crash Scene - YouTube
> 
> Seriously, it's amazing that no one was killed in this crash. The way those locomotives and railcars are tossed about gives one an idea of the tremendous forces generated by a moving train.


Even some of the empty coal cars overrun the derailed locomotives into the mixed freight - - -
Consolation the clean-up will not involve coal messing up the landscape - - -
Fortunately no fatalities - - -


----------

